# Sony says to recall 1.6 million LCD TVs globally



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

TOKYO - Sony Corp will recall 1.6 million of its Bravia brand LCD televisions worldwide after several incidents of TV sets emitting smoke or parts melting due to faulty components, a company official said on Wednesday.

The 11 incidents all took place in Japan, but the faulty parts may affect TV sets sold around the world, the company said in a news release.

There have been no reports of injuries or of damage to anything other than the televisions, Sony said.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/44870469


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

trdrjeff said:


> TOKYO - Sony Corp will recall 1.6 million of its Bravia brand LCD televisions worldwide after several incidents of TV sets emitting smoke or parts melting due to faulty components, a company official said on Wednesday.
> 
> The 11 incidents all took place in Japan, but the faulty parts may affect TV sets sold around the world, the company said in a news release.
> 
> ...


The models subject to the recall are the Bravia KDL-40X5000, KDL-40X5050, KDL-40W5000, KDL-40V5000 and KDL-40V3000.

http://www.woai.com/news/local/story/Sony-LCD-TV-Recall/EF0szjAEZUmUW-fQGMPdsQ.cspx?rss=68


----------

